# Green-headed Tanager



## Glenn Bartley (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's another beauty from Brazil. What a colour palette these guys have!







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/100 sec
Aperture: 5
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful. Great shot Glenn.


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's another beauty from Brazil. What a colour palette these guys have!
> 
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
> Shutter speed: 1/100 sec
> ...




Yes, wonderful colors! And great shot with the 7D


----------



## geonix (Aug 29, 2014)

Wonderful image with brilliant colors and detail. Impressive.


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice Glenn !! would be awesome to go on one of your workshops but they are all sold out for 2015 except for Peru hmmm tempting


----------

